# Need some speaker advice. Please



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advice on surround sound speakers. I have a $2500 to $3000 budget and this is for 5.1 not including the sub in the cost. I already have that taken care of with stereo integrity 18's on the way. I want towers for the front and was thinking klipsch rf82ii package but not sure about the horns although I do like the sensitivity. Just looking for some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Klipsch fan hear, now that's funny. I have the rf-63 for l/r I was afraid of moving the rf-82's. I really like them and wish I had gotten the 82's. Have you listened to them yet? It sounds like your going to build your sub what about building your own? Room size, equipment you already have and what type of speakers you like may help smarter members than me give great ideas as well.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, this set up is actually for a friends basement which is pretty open. I'd say 40 by30 in an L shape. The theater set up will be in a an area of the L that's about 20' wide. I know it's a pretty large area but I couldn't talk them into breaking it up. They have been using an all in one system with tiny plastic surrounds so I'm not too worried about them not being impressed. I have built speakers for myself and did just build the boxes for the si18's but I don't have the time to build the whole surround system so this we will be buying. I'm definitely considering the klipsch but thought I might take some suggestions.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Svs has a in home trial period and highly regarded customer service. I suggest you check them out. I will if my other half ever lets me buy another sub.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some advice on surround sound speakers. I have a $2500 to $3000 budget and this is for 5.1 not including the sub in the cost. I already have that taken care of with stereo integrity 18's on the way. I want towers for the front and was thinking klipsch rf82ii package but not sure about the horns although I do like the sensitivity. Just looking for some suggestions. Thanks


Will this be for mostly movies? If so Klipsch is an excellent choice and in my opinion hard to beat. I have Klipsch rf-82 ii's and they are excellent. I'm currently in the process of setting up a different system for 2 channel music and eyeing Paradigm Studio 100's v.5.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Will this be for mostly movies? If so Klipsch is an excellent choice and in my opinion hard to beat. I have Klipsch rf-82 ii's and they are excellent. I'm currently in the process of setting up a different system for 2 channel music and eyeing Paradigm Studio 100's v.5.


I would say 75/ 25 movies to music. Are the klipsch not good for 2 channel music?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> I would say 75/ 25 movies to music. Are the klipsch not good for 2 channel music?


At one time I really thought they were but as I've heard more and more speakers I would have chosen different if my focus was 2 channel music. I'm probably 90/10 movies to music so the Klipsch were a good choice but I still want a different setup for music.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

B- one said:


> Svs has a in home trial period and highly regarded customer service. I suggest you check them out. I will if my other half ever lets me buy another sub.


These look nice. I think they might be slightly over budget. I do like the trial period though. How are these with music / music


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

bobbeyo said:


> These look nice. I think they might be slightly over budget. I do like the trial period though. How are these with music / music


I don't know I would just like to try out there subs. They have a specials section as well could save some that way. Not sure if the in home trial works on those items or not.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

SVS makes amazing subs. I was also intrigued by the Ultras when they came out but I have found some online chatter about there being better for the price their charging. With the free in home trial it's a no lose situation though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you considered the SVS Ultra speaker package> for a 5.0 speaker system including the front towers it would be about $3000


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Have you considered the SVS Ultra speaker package> for a 5.0 speaker system including the front towers it would be about $3000


I'll take another look at them. Thanks.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> I'll take another look at them. Thanks.


See my previous post.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> See my previous post.


Yeah. I'm thinking the klipsch rf 82 ii package. Seems like a good value and will be mostly for movies. Can the horns brightness /harshness be eq'd back a little bit?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For movies its actually to your advantage to have a speaker that a little brighter so I doubt you will have an issue. The only reason I suggest the SVS speakers over the Klipsch is they are truly a step up in quality but you would be happy with either.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking the klipsch rf 82 ii package. Seems like a good value and will be mostly for movies. Can the horns brightness /harshness be eq'd back a little bit?


It's no issue whatsoever with movies and as Tony said it's actually beneficial for movies. They are very dynamic forward speakers and an excellent choice if your main focus will be movies.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> It's no issue whatsoever with movies and as Tony said it's actually beneficial for movies. They are very dynamic forward speakers and an excellent choice if your main focus will be movies.


Well there will be some music played on these , I just hope they aren't too bright


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> Well there will be some music played on these , I just hope they aren't too bright


Multi channel lossless music on Blu-ray sounds outstanding. For some reason my issue is with music when played on CD. If your main objective is a high quality speaker system that will be mostly used for movies and cable viewing then the Klipsch rf-82 ii's would impress. I don't want to sway you with my outlook with these on such a small sample of music. As always you should venture out and listen for yourself and form your own opinions.


----------



## bobbeyo (Jan 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Multi channel lossless music on Blu-ray sounds outstanding. For some reason my issue is with music when played on CD. If your main objective is a high quality speaker system that will be mostly used for movies and cable viewing then the Klipsch rf-82 ii's would impress. I don't want to sway you with my outlook with these on such a small sample of music. As always you should venture out and listen for yourself and form your own opinions.


Well like i said these are for a friend. I doubt I will have them out auditioning speakers. I'm probably over thinking it as this system will be ten times better than anything they would have gotten on their own if it wasn't for my involvement. I'm a sit down at the listening position music guy. I'm pretty sure when they listen to music it will be when people are over/ party scenario type deal. Sometimes when I get involved in these things it's like I'm doing it for myself. Can't help it. Thanks for the help everyone, I'm gonna go with the klipsch.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

bobbeyo said:


> Well like i said these are for a friend. I doubt I will have them out auditioning speakers. I'm probably over thinking it as this system will be ten times better than anything they would have gotten on their own if it wasn't for my involvement. I'm a sit down at the listening position music guy. I'm pretty sure when they listen to music it will be when people are over/ party scenario type deal. Sometimes when I get involved in these things it's like I'm doing it for myself. Can't help it. Thanks for the help everyone, I'm gonna go with the klipsch.


I'm sure that he'll be more than impressed and a good friend you are for helping him as if it were going to be your system.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

An alternative to the RF82 system might be a system anchored with Paradigm Monitor 11s or if that is over budget the Monitor 7s.
KEF and Dali also have some nice offerings in your price range.
These are not necessarily better than the RF-82 system, but they sound different.


----------

